# [solved] Kein Sound mehr bei DVD wiedergabe mit Kaffeine

## AROK

Hallo,

zum wiederholten male diese Woche hört etwas auf zu funktionieren...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jetzt hat es die DVD-Wiedergabe auf meinem Laptop getroffen. Mit Kaffeine bekomme ich keinen Sound. 

mp3 etc. funktionieren, aber DVDs nicht mehr. Ich habe es sonst als Stereo ausgegeben. 

Ich vermute dass es am ac3 liegt, habe es aber bislang aber nicht hinbekommen. 

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Idee??

Danke! + Gruß

AROKLast edited by AROK on Sun Oct 14, 2007 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Du musst das a52-Use-Flag für xine-lib setzen. Neben xine findet dieses Flag auch noch Verwendung in vlc und mplayer.

----------

## AROK

Danke franzf! 

Das war es. 

Warum hat es bisher immer ohne das use-flag funktioniert und jetzt nicht mehr? Haben die das geändert?

GRuß

AROK

----------

## franzf

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Warum hat es bisher immer ohne das use-flag funktioniert und jetzt nicht mehr? Haben die das geändert?

 

Ich glaub das Flag wurde erst vor kurzem hinzugefügt. Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem hier, dass weder mplayer, noch xine oder vlc einen Ton bei Videos abgegeben haben, was sie früher taten. Drum muss es wohl automatisch aktiviert worden sein.

```
euse -i a52

global use flags (searching: a52)

************************************************************

[-    ] a52 - Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD
```

Grüße

Franz

----------

